# 2014 Sentra S NVIS?



## brentbrown (Sep 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Sentra S has the NVIS? 
Or is it only with intelligent key?


----------



## JRRRR (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Brent, I'm not sure what you are talking about... is that the Navigation System? I have a 2014 Sentra, and I have the Navigation System, but I also have the intelligent key, so if that is what you are referring too, I guess I'm not the person to answer.
Richard


----------



## brentbrown (Sep 6, 2014)

*NVIS = Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System*

Thanks for your reply!

I did an experiment that indicates it does.
I got a plain key cut and tried it in the ignition.
My vehicle sure was immobilized.

Every light on the dash was flashing, and the car wouldn't start.
Even with the correct key it wouldn't start until it sat for 10 seconds or so.


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

Although immobilizers may not be mandatory in U.S. vehicles, they have been in most other countries for many years.

Even my 1991 G20 had an immobilizer.

So I am sure all trim levels of the 2014 Sentra would have some version of Nissan's immobilizer system, with or without an Intelligent Key.

Be able to just get a traditional key cut at the hardware store able to start a car has become a thing of the past - as you found out.


----------

